# FAC - June '09



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you to the little bird (WIHH) who whispered in my ear about the June FAC. You all have got to stop being so darn polite and publicly kick me in the backside or just start one if I flake out, Sheesh. I've never known such a patient group of people :bow:

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. For those of you who don't know this is the place where we just chat about whatever and it doesn't necessarily have to do with fibers. This is a great place for any one who is new or been "just a reader" for while to take a minute to introduce yourselves.

Last night I sat at my wheel, the first time since my surgery :dance: I'm spinning some of my friend's Shetland in the grease and it feels so nice and smells so good. I'm in need of comforting things these days. I just found out about a week ago that one of my best friend's husband has rectal cancer after almost 20 years of being in remission for colon cancer. They have been down at the 'U' and it isn't good but as we are telling them, at least they have 3 choices to choose from. It is still sad and hard to watch people who you are close to and care deeply about go through this.
Anyway, that's all from me for the June FAC so far.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How sad about your friend's husband. I hate cancer. It's such a robber...

DH and I went on a road trip to pick up goodies from the mill yesterday. Coned yarn--two tone (grey and white) from our Suffolk sheep--for socks. It's beautiful! He already kettle dyed some of it last night, and I am in love! I don't think we'll be able to part with any of it...

We also picked up dyed and natural roving, and we've been winding balls today. Fibery goodness everywhere!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! It's June already?
March, so sorry about your friend. Prayers sent for ya'll.

I am still knitting the same stuff, socks and shawls. 
Guess I need to finish those up and do something different.

I have been pondering lace knitting. Is that way out of my league?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

June already. 

Marchwind, that is great that you back to your spinning wheel. What do you mean that the wool "smells so good"? Is that kind of like when someone tells me I smell like a horse, and I take it as a compliment? I will admit that I dont esp care for the 'sheepy' smell much. It reminds me of mutton (gag). Maybe I need to get over that, if I want to spin wool? LOL.

I got my tomatoes and peppers in, finally. There is still a lot of ground untilled, but oh well. I guess I will just mow it this summer. Or try to weed it back and just let the marigolds have the whole thing? That would be pretty at least.

mamaj, do you know yarnovers? That is a pretty big part of lace knitting. Oh yeah and counting everything. I have been giving it a whirl and although it is kind of 'fussy' the results are so totally worth it. I am wrestling with the tricks of frogging yarnovers. Gah.

weever, that sounds so nice all of that yarn already made up for you and then getting to dye it up all pretty...mmm. How many fleeces did you send in?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone - I can do yarn overs! yeah! There is one on every row of this shawl I am doing. Sometimes I don't do so hot with my stitch counting... but I can practice! I may just give lace a whirl!
hmmmm that may mean I need yarn though.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Speaking of Lace.. This is fireside lace (i think) From Interweave that I started knitting with my handspun..I really like it as my first lace pattern. the origanal pattern was printed in 1884 I think...












THis is going to be called rainbow sherbert...It is from several of my Sheep shed dye soppers.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM yea that's what I meant by the wool smells so good. Personally I LOVE the smell of raw fleece, at lest from well cared for sheep. Whenever I go into my "fiber room" it smells like that and I wan to just lay down and enjoy the scent. I consider mutton to be a much stronger scent :shrug: But yea, I'd take it as a compliment if someone to me I smelled like a horse too :happy: 

MamaJ if you can count and talk at the same time go for it, lol! I never could do lace worth beans. It seems anti social to me. But now that my kids are gone maybe I can try some simple patterns.

NYcowwgirl, you do nice work. Love the colors on the rainbow yarn too.

Weever were you going to post pictures so the rest of us could enjoy the yarn too


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Gone, we brought in a bag of 92# raw suffolk which netted us 50-ish # of a 2-ply grey/white sock yarn. And we brought in a bag of 90# raw polypay which netted us 50-ish # of roving.

How many fleeces? Dunno. 

Pictures? Hmmm...I'll try.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarah, look at you! That is awesome. You are totally getting that spinning down. Wow. Is that lace made from the green/black yarn you made last week? What is it going to be?

I like the rainbow sherbet yarn too.:icecream: Very fresh and it looks like it will have long color changes, neat.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep! I love knitting with wool!!! It is really skinny so I am hoping to make another piece the same lenth and just sew them together to make a scarf ...just because I don't want to frog what I have done so far.

I really like the rainbow sherbert too... I finshed that bobbin so I am waiting for my new order from Sheep shed to come so I can look at the new dye soppers that I got to decide what to ply with....Plus I have some Nylon coming that I might try....


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Marchwind, you need never apologize because we all appreciate all you do here and you are so helpful and encouraging to all who come here, besides being laid up and still getting all the work done, right? Sorry about your having to deal with a friend having cancer again---it is just all over everywhere here in Missouri. I'm sick of it. My good gardening friend is fighting bone cancer---$6,000 a treatment! Thank heavens he has good insurance. I don't know what I'd do. It's a worry. 

Spinning is more fun to think about: Got a new spinning friend so she's inspired me to get back to it. But then there's all those half done projects---when I'm not mowing, hugh? Summer is going to fly by. Love seeing the pictures, maybe this computer will do pictures, maybe. I'll try when I can find the patience. But keep those pictures coming the rest of you.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't been spinning since I started knitting those socks. I finished them, btw, just haven't had a chance to take a pic of them. Then I started some new socks on circ. needles. Orange and pink and blue and green. 

Crazy, crazy. Five older kids are getting ready to leave for a week on a missions trip, I'll have the 5yo twins, 7yo, and 10 yo at home, and the goats to milk. Thankfully, the last goat had kids BEFORE MissMenagerie left, whew! Very cute (is there any other kind?) little Nigerian Dwarfs. 

Dh had a job interview, and he GOT THE JOB!!!! We are so excited! This will be the first adequately-paying job he's had in the last 8 years. The reality is still sinking in.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Nellie, congrats on your DHs new job! Esp. in this economy, how great. Enjoy your week with the fewer kids and goat milking chores. I am always amazed how different the house is when a few people are gone for a few days. Less food to cook and fewer dishes to do... Excited to see your socks. How are you liking the circs? I am not quite able to visualise doing them that way yet. Are there advantages to it?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, the lady I met at the airport said it was easier, and now that I finally got them going, I think it is easier, you switch needles half the times you would with dpn's, and the stitches are less likely to slide off. I did have a lot of trouble casting on (and maybe I'm not even doing it right in the first place), so I cast on and did a couple of rows on dpn's and then transferred it to the circulars. Basically, you have two circulars, one on each side of the sock, and you work both circulars independently and just switch the yarn from one side to the other. 

I don't know what I'm going to do when I get to turning the heel, lol! I keep wanting to go to a Ravelry group here in town, and get someone to show me what to do, but something's always happening on the nights or afternoons that they meet.. lol.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, recently started 'weaving' class. It's once or twice weekly for 2 hours each class.

I have read about fibers, looms and weaving for a few years on and off. Didn't want to make big investment just to discover I didn't have time, or desire for it.
Today was the 2nd class. So far, I've practiced a teeny bit of weaving, but also (at my request) am learning the 'boring' stuff first. I dont want to do the 'fun' stuff, then have to go back and learn the mechanics.
She started me on 2 heddle floor loom. today decided to make a set of placemats. She didn't have enough of those wire things (cant recall the name) that you use to thread the warp through. (they remind me of needle's eyes, with long wires on either end. Obviously I haven't remembered all the names of the parts!) So she will let me thread her 4 heddle loom, because it can be used for bigger stuff.
We chose warp thread colors and the weave part too. 
It's nice to learn without having to invest in it before I know if I want it. She showed me some pattern books.
ALSO she showed me a couple of floor looms that they'd be willing to sell. They need some 'tlc' before they'd sell them, but it would be wayyyy cheaper than what I've seen new ones go for.
Just thought I'd share! I have friends who raise angora rabbits and also sheep so they can spin, and knit. Dont know of anyone who weaves (except the lady at the class)
Sherry


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sherry that is really exciting! Please keep us posted on your progress and don't forget to take pitures so we can see what you are doing :dance:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Nellie, on your dh's new job! Hooray!

Welcome to a new addiction, Sherry. Heh, heh, heh...

Photos of the new fibery goodies we picked up from the woolen mill are at my blog.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello Susan-
I haven't really been on here since last fall. I have a mostly carded fleece from Liese last year that I look at and want to do something with. But I am saving it for now in case I want to blend it with the Pygora fleece. Thank you Liese! And thanks to Meg z for the samples and the idea of a fiber book. I plan on doing that this summer.
I have sheered several of my Pygoras a second time and all of them this spring. There are 8..? So I have boxes and boxes of fiber from them right now. There is a variety of fiber types. I need to find out where to bring/send them to be dehaired and cleaned (I think). There are so many that I don't want to do it and, frankly, I stink at it. I got the combs but really mangled the stuff that I tried. And I read that the 'c' type might be better blended with wool...Can't remember, though...
This is the second week since I got done 'working' so there is much to catch up with. We have an excess of eggs cause we need to butcher some chickens and are sharing milk with my brother and sometimes parents from one of the dairy goats. Tom is happy working the first of the two gardens. He really loves gardening and his gardens are so happy. He built a stand so I could sheer the goats easier. He did a great job modifying it from the basic stand. 
I am wondering how to salvage some of the perenials from the last few years of neglect. I didn't do well with the 'gardening'. I'm still taking college classes on line so it keep me much busier than I would like.
Susan-Your discription of spinning really is getting to me. I think I will drag down the Babe.

Pam


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pam so good to see you here! I'm glad you haven't given up on the fibers. How are all of you critters and children doing? I still have and LOVE those chickens you gave me. They have the greatest personalities and give wonderful eggs.

Definitely get the Babe down and put it to good use. Check out NYCowgirl's threads about her Babe and her spinning adventures. That will motivate you like nothing else will.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Pam so good to see you here! I'm glad you haven't given up on the fibers. How are all of you critters and children doing? I still have and LOVE those chickens you gave me. They have the greatest personalities and give wonderful eggs.
> 
> Definitely get the Babe down and put it to good use. Check out NYCowgirl's threads about her Babe and her spinning adventures. That will motivate you like nothing else will.


aww thanks! it is soo addicting! I didn't beleive you guys until I started..:bow::nono:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Ladies, I had quite the windfall occur here yesterday. My landlord has 5 sheep and an alpaca in desperate need of shearing. He said if I find him a shearer, I can have the fiber! Now, I don't spin, but I know many of you do. I'm looking around for someplace to have them cleaned and prepared for spinning, as I know nothing about it. Can anyone make suggestions for me? I'd like to get it ready and be able to share as soon as possible! (WIHH, I owe you a large thank you -- would you like the alpaca?)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH the green ones were.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone here done any knitting or crochet work just from an unspun batt of fiber? I saw some items done that way and the watercolor effect is just marvelous! I'm thinking I'd like to do an afghan like that for my little office chair. Since I'm going to have all that fiber to play with, what do you all suggest I do with it? Besides share, I mean!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

My goodness, you all are so busy! I'm just trying to keep my head above water with the last days of the school year upon us. The paperwork this time of year is incredible-and it's the only part of the job I don't like. One more full week of work-two and a half student days-then a day to put the classroom in order and get things together so the jr. high can place my students correctly before they arrive...ah, more paperwork....
THEN I get to play with my fibers, do my garden, clean up the place after the winter storms-and the last week of wind and thunder storms. We've had some unusual weather down in the Willamette Valley this past week, and some of it has passed over here as well. I've got some branches down along the road way from the cottonwood trees and probably back along the creek as well. Since burn season will be extended a bit with all the rain we've had-maybe I'll even get the three large (years old by now) piles burned this month. What did you call those piles WIHH? Habitat piles?

I'm nearing the finish line on the sweater I've been working on. I've taken out the pattern at least three times-but I'm leaving it this time, even though it didn't turn out quite the way I'd planned. I've got some short, squat hearts.....but they are hearts all the same, so I'm satisfied.

I'm spinning on some soft brown alpaca batts from several years ago, and I'm hoping to get the gray romney carded that my neighbor gave me so I can knit some winter articles for her children. The sheep were bought to keep the brush down, and the kids made them into pets. Her fourth grader is in one of my focus groups, so I want to get the items done before fall for him. 
Then it's get all the fleeces washed before I start attending classes and workshops... 
I hope to get in a day or two of sitting on the deck with a good book, my knitting or just daydreaming. Of course there's also the three major projects that must get done this summer to make sure the house is in good shape for the winter...

I made the decision to renew my treatment foster care cerificate with the agency I've worked with for the past few years. I do love the agency and believe in it's work so much. With funding difficult, so many children aren't being allowed to stay in residential treatment centers long enough to really be successful when they transition out. It makes so little sense to hurry them through therapeutic care, only to have them fail once they try to go out into the world again. It's hard on every one-and especially the children themselves. I wish people could see what their mental health care dollars provided for those who need care. They'd be so much less likely to cut the funding-especially for these little ones who are there on no fault of their own.

On a lighter note, I found one of my little ewes transfixed yesterday morning-just staring into the neighbor's field next to the barn. When I finally found what had her so focused, it was almost funny. I've been hearing wild turkeys for several months now-early and late. And there was the result of all that noise-an equally motionless hen with about a dozen little poults all gathered under her outstretched wings. She was standing so still in the tall grass I would have missed her without Jazz out there staring so hard.

I'm stll amazed by how different spring is here than anywhere I've ever lived. It seems like things here are in such a hurry to sprout, grow, bud, bloom and fruit...the growth is incredible, and visible almost between morning and evening chores. I swear my beech tree got all its leaves in one day!
Maybe that's because with such a short growing season-and so many hours of daylight-all must be done in such a short time. Whatever the reason, I'm constantly finding something new as I walk from the barn to the house, go down by the creek, or take a walk up into the national forest about a mile from here. Wild iris, wild columbine, wild ginger, yellow violets and white forget-me-nots all along the the edge of the woods by the creek; skunk cabbage already feet high in the shadows; and grass that seems to need mowed daily! Even my apple trees are in a hurry, and I can't seem to keep up with the rhubarb.

Wishing you seasonable weather and abundant crops-and lots of time to enjoy it all.
betty


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Betty, my goodness, we must be neighbors! I'll pm you!


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Marchwind
I did read the thread about the babe NY Cowgirls put out. It was torture since I was working still and couldn't start anything. I like my wheel, too. I salso saw some that were painted and decorated. I think I should do that . Some were really cute.
But when I see a wheel up for sale I think, "I wonder if that would do Pygora?"....You know how it is.
Do you have any idea where I could get the Pygora done up...dehaired or what ever it needs (I so don;t know what i even need to do).
We have more chickens to get rid of...If you wanted to come up and get some and see the goats. 
The Alpine/Saanen crosses have kidded, and we have three does for next year. The Pygora's kid in July (If anyone is interested Tom said I can't keep them all). OMG - they are so amazingly cute when they are little....and they stay somewhat cute. I plan on bottle feeding most so they are more tame than the ones I first got. Bottle babies are really fun.
As for my real kids, one has migrated back and another said she is going to come back home, too-with her two dogs. There goes my fiber room . BUt I love my kids so, what do you do. My grandson loves to help with chores at 1 1/2 years old. He especially likes birds so the chickens get extra feed from him when he comes. I had hi over night so my oldest daughter could 'get a break' ....I wonder what 'a break' is?:frypan::stirpot::bdh::hobbyhors:banana02::shrug:
Toms home with the butter for the pancakes. Gotta go get my  to keep up with the little buy, today.
I invite anyone that wants to see a Pygora and the fiber to come up here for a visit. I really love em!
Pam


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooo Pam do you really have more chickens to get rid of? I would love some more if you are serious. Maybe I could bring my wheel and that will be your excuse to get yours out. Now that I'm able to spin again I'd love the chance to sit and spin with you. I'd also love to see all the babies, what fun!

Betty I know I've said it before but I just love the pictures you paint in my head with your stories  Thanks I really needed a peaceful picture for today.


----------



## LFmenagerie (Mar 29, 2007)

Marchwind-
Come on up! It would be great to have you and your wheel. I have to confess that I have not touched my wheel since last fall but I did card up almost all of the fleece that Leise sent. The not carded part is in a bag organized by lock and clean. It wold be a reason to stop and do it. I need that.
I'm making a plan as to how to decorate my wheel now that I saw it can be done. Something with frogs I think, climbing up...
So any idea where to send the Pygora fleece. I'd love to have it ready for when you come so you can play with it, too. You can tell me what you like about this one and that...and the don't likes. But first I need to get it readied.

My first girl is due June 20, if she took on that hand bredding. She is actually a nig/Pygmy cross. She is the only nonPygora out there besides a nondiscriminate one that is old and we like her so she is still there with no purpose (something that Tom said we wouldn't do). After that the buck went in on Feb 1 and out on the last day of Feb but we have some guesses. And most of them should be in the first two week, I would think.
As far as chickens go: We ordered a rainbow layer mix and were suprised by the odd assortment this year. We even have three top hats-they are so silly.
Plan your trip and let me know when!

Pam


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh sheesh, I'm blushing. My older kids do an AMAZING amount, especially for the last three years while I've been so sick. 

And honestly, my house is a mess. Really. I have not done much in the way of organizing and pruning stuff since we moved here. I went through my closet the other day and dumped a bunch of clothes on the floor in a pile to give away, lol, and then there's the laundry to be folded, and the laundry that VarmitSniper got out of the dryer for me and he shoved it into a small basket and now it's all wrinkled and I need to put it through a rinse cycle and back through the dryer (or hang it out) to get it unwrinkled, etc. etc. etc!

We drive 45 minutes to an hour to church and the dentist--one way. I do a lot of knitting in the van, seeing as how VarmitSniper and MissMenagerie have their permits and do a lot of chauffeuring. I also knit during church.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Naughty Nellie Knits in Church!

I crocheted in evening church a few times, and was reprimanded by an older friend. I told him that it keeps me awake and focused, and since I always sit in the back so as not to disturb anyone else, I didn't feel it was inappropriate. The other option is to skip church, as there's not much point in going and sleeping...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

See! That's what I'm sayin'.....


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I pop in here on occasion. March glad to hear you are spinning agian and the surgery is over. Im sorry to hear about your freind. On another note I am getting a ladybug wheel from redbudlane on here!:dance: Now I have to learn to spin finally.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

weever said:


> Naughty Nellie Knits in Church!
> 
> I crocheted in evening church a few times, and was reprimanded by an older friend. I told him that it keeps me awake and focused, and since I always sit in the back so as not to disturb anyone else, I didn't feel it was inappropriate. The other option is to skip church, as there's not much point in going and sleeping...



I have knit at the night time service or if I go and sit through a annual meeting. There is a another lady that knits during the service but she has always been frowned upon.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Now - see - I don't understand the knitting being frowned upon. She is still worshipping with her fellow believers. Worship is worship. Since God doesn't care what we look like on the outside, he doesn't care how we worship. Just as long as we worship. I don't go to church much, but I spend a lot of time every day just talking to God. He's my bestest friend! I work in corrections. I absolutely adore the thought that my bestest friend walks onto the Unit with me every day. I feel safe and know that nothing the offenders do can steal my joy!


Okay - on the homefront. I've still been doing a lot of sewing. I'm making large change purses for my Dad for Father's Day. He likes to keep his change separated. He's been keeping it in ziplock bags for quite a while. This year I decided that he needed a better way to store it. Hopefully he'll like them.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Totally agree with everyone's opinion about knitting now detracting from worship. People get their undies in a bunch about lots of things. Rules vs. relationships...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

In Psalms, David said that "God knit me together in my mother's womb". See, even GOD knits!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nellie said:


> In Psalms, David said that "God knit me together in my mother's womb". See, even GOD knits!!


Oh I LOVE this one!!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Nellie said:


> In Psalms, David said that "God knit me together in my mother's womb". See, even GOD knits!!


YES!!! I knew knitting was biblical


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

God knits! That's awesome!!

Sounds like things are continuing on here in the Fibre Family ... we've been busy here at our house, and I confess that I need some friendly shoulders and I've come to ... well, just talk over tea and wool, I suppose. Hope y'all don't mind. 

I am feeling more and more 'wrung out' lately. I work full time in IT, and although I'm not a frequenter of the Preparedness board, I do keep an eye on the changes that seem to be happening and my gut tells me that the world I was raised to expect is changing, and things are bound to look a fair bit different some time soon. That means my work (which is in support of 'industrial agriculture', several steps removed) is not going to last forever (few jobs do these days), so although I'm not worried about being out of work next month or anything, I do feel like we should be prepared for someone not having a paycheque - which means making sure we can produce some of our own food, paying down our debt, and maybe have some alternative income sources. That means building up the farm infrastructure is really important ... and we have a long way to go, although we are making steady progress, if slow. So all that's kind of a low level background stress ... then there's the aging parents (Dad had a ministroke recently, and isn't real keen on making the lifestyle changes needed to avoid further issues, Mom stresses really easily, and I hear about it all!) ... the teenage son (who is a good kid, but has attacks of attitude on a regular basis that wear me out, as I'm trying hard to be a good parent who keeps a firm line but is still loving and understanding) ... the 4H club issues (the club is shrinking, we've enjoyed it, but lately it seems like every time I turn around, someone else is unhappy with what I've done, or I've inadvertently offended someone, or there's just one more thing to do that I haven't got energy for) ... 

Oh and the weather has been really weird (we had actual hard frost the other night, in JUNE!) meaning the garden is really slow to get going, my seedlings were started too soon (that's a learning process, better to learn now while I can go to the greenhouse and buy some more if I need to!), there's fence repairs to be done, the sheep have orf and pinkeye (although nobody is seriously ill, it's a bit of a pain), and there just seems to be a never-ending stream of logistics that has to be dealt with, making sure people are where they need to be at the right time, and that all the preparations for ... whatever .. have been made.

I'm just ... done.

I decided today that I'm taking a year off of everything outside my family and work commitments. As soon as my 4H commitments are done (in the next couple of months), I'll bow out of that (my son is content to let it drop for now), and I will turn down any other requests for me to volunteer ... I think if I make the choice to just turn inward for a year, I can gather up my strength and then maybe face the world with a bit more grace than I've been mustering lately. Nobody's at their best when they are frazzled, and I think I've let myself get stretched too thin, without even realizing it was happening.

I'm gonna stay home, spin yarn, weave, and read good books ... and build fences, look after my sheep, milk my cow, and grow stuff in the garden. Make some raised beds, move the compost heap, and maybe plant a few trees. And I'm gonna try to be a more 'present' parent and spouse ... I'm tired of being so tired, and having my mind elsewhere all the time.

Maybe it's selfish, maybe it's putting my own mask on first so I'll be in some state to help others... but I think it's gotta be done. 

I hope it works!

Thanks for listening. I feel better now. 

I'm gonna spin some of this wool and maybe get the warp ready for another scarf on the loom!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You go, girl. There's a lot of wisdom in your post--knowing your limits and being fleet of foot (i.e. "prepared") no matter what comes. It's hard to roll with the punches when you're frazzled. <--good word

Call it a sabbatical and make the most of it. Not selfishly, but with the full knowledge that burn out helps no one.

Hugs,

Lona


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

I've gotten 8 of our Giant Angoras clipped, I have 3 left. Now I've got a bum foot from a "de-struction" accident. I hope I can get them done before it gets much warmer! 

WOW are the babies growing & cute! ... 
Giants, French and AFL's (American "Tubby" Lops) .. they are so cute! 

we've got 2 fleeces from the Minnesota Shepherds fest to wash, and I've still got 2# of Bison to run through the picker... IDK will this summer be enough? ...  

Good luck to all w/ their summer projects. Watch out for flying concrete! (don't ask, but it will hurt your foot)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead, you are not being selfish at all in my opinion. The sanity and health of you and yours should come before anything else. Dont let guilt get ahold of you.

jhuebner, not just concrete, firewood can get you too...*limps slightly away*. 
What is that bison fiber like? What are you going to do with it?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is the rainbow Sherbert all finshed.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I love that NY Cowgirl. How long did it take you?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarah, what did you ply it with, white? It looks bew-t-ful!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

umm...I spun it in about two and a 1/2 days. Yes I did ply it with white.

I just finshed some teal and nylon sock yarn...got to get some pictures!


----------



## still_renting (Jul 13, 2007)

So I checked out the selection of yarns at Fred Meyer the other day. They are so much cheaper than going to a yarn store... but I don't like buying them for a couple reasons, which come from my desire to live as sustainably as possible. 1. Most of their yarns if not all, are acrylic (e.g. made from petroleum). 2. Some of the yarn store around where I live carry yarns that are partially produced locally, (there are no big spinning factories around here, but some fibers are grown here, dyed here with natural dyes, then sent away to be spun). 3. I like supporting the local businesses and the ladies are always so helpful! Does anyone else have similar sentiments? If I had it my way, I would find someone around here willing to sell me their homegrown fiber at a wholesale price, and process it myself. Course I have to learn to clean, spin and dye it first... So many things to learn, so little time!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I know I don't post much. But I do read every post. I love getting to know you guys!

I just wanted to ask you guys to keep my Dad (James Rackley) in your prayers and thoughts. He will be having hernia surgery this morning at Scott & White in Temple, TX. A lot of people have said that my family shouldn't worry because it is _just hernia surgery. I have tried to tell them that it may be a simple day surgery but anything can happen. I believe that every time you go under the knife there should be someone there waiting for you to come out. My Mom, son and I will be there waiting. He is having such a hard time with getting ill so much this past year. He has never been really sick. The only thing he ever had (serious) was kidney stones.

-------------------------------------------

Okay, I know I'm blathering and running off at the fingers. I'll get off of here and get back to my crocheting and praying. Thanks ya'll!_


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

weever said:


> You go, girl. There's a lot of wisdom in your post--knowing your limits and being fleet of foot (i.e. "prepared") no matter what comes. It's hard to roll with the punches when you're frazzled. <--good word
> 
> Call it a sabbatical and make the most of it. Not selfishly, but with the full knowledge that burn out helps no one.
> 
> ...


Just noticed we have the same first name!!! How cool is that? Other than my grandmother, you are the first Lona I have "met"!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Tryskal, will definitely send peaceful thoughts your way. And yes, it's ALWAYS nice to have somebody there when you wake up from surgery, even day surgery!

And, StillRenting, there's lots of us here on the board who'll happily send you raw fleece for a very good price! Much cheaper than store yarn, and then you ALSO get the fun of processing and spinning!! You can also look online for some of the wool processing mills - many (like the one near me, Custom Woolen Mills) will sell direct and it's much cheaper than buying from the store as you eliminate a bunch of the overhead and still get excellent real wool product.

And ... Weaver ... thanks for the term 'sabattical' it's exactly the word I needed! I don't use my real name online very often - although anyone with enough effort could match up Frazzlehead and AppleJackCreek with my full given name - but I'll tell you and Ninn that my name's exactly like yours ... but with one more n! Changes the pronunciation to match with Donna


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ninn said:


> Just noticed we have the same first name!!! How cool is that? Other than my grandmother, you are the first Lona I have "met"!!!!


No way! How cool is that? (Read the next post down, by frazzlehead--I think we've got all the Sues and Sallys outnumbered!)

How do you pronounce your name? Mine rhymes with Donna. I've been mispronounced or misspelled all my ever-lovin' life.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

frazzlehead said:


> And ... Weaver ... thanks for the term 'sabattical' it's exactly the word I needed! I don't use my real name online very often - although anyone with enough effort could match up Frazzlehead and AppleJackCreek with my full given name - but I'll tell you and Ninn that my name's exactly like yours ... but with one more n! Changes the pronunciation to match with Donna


You're welcome for the term. Use it liberally...

I can't believe there are three off us with such an unusual name. Mine sounds just like yours--most people try to say it with a long O, but it is supposed to rhyme with Donna.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Weever, it's funny that you say people have mispronounced your name your whole life. I have friends that have called me Leone for 5 years!!! Mine is actually pronounced with the long O and the short A. I've been called Lona, Ilona, Lonna , Lana, Leona, Lena, Lois, Lorena, etc. Personally, I think my hubby gets it right. He just calls me "dear".


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Introducing myself here...

I'm Amy. I'm a pretty busy lady. I homeschool 2 of my 4 boys, have 2 dairy goats, 33 chickens, a huge garden, and a teeny tiny house. I like to cook and bake, sew, read, knit, garden, and play the piano. I am getting llamas in a few weeks and am learning how to card their fleece into rolags (btw, is this essentially the same as roving?) and spin and ply it into usable yarn. Both are by hand for now, but I hope that I can get a manual drum carder and a Majacraft spinning wheel (like the looks of the Suzie, but it's terribly expensive & the Pioneer looks nice - and cheaper! - too) by the time I have to shear the girls next year. I currently have my 2nd sweater ever on the needles, among a few other WIPs that I'm not too interested in at the moment. My sweater is a v-neck top down raglan. I'm a continental knitter, after having learned English as a child.

I was raised in the country, but lived in and urban/suburban setting for the last 12-13 years. I've been back in the country with my dh, also raised in the country, for about 6months. We're loving it, too. 

I wish I could knit in church but my dh won't let me. He doesn't understand that I love it so much. Maybe one day he'll be begging me to let him take the drop spindle and roving to church...  Both are very peaceful enterprises and not mutually exclusive of our religious practice.

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

:clap: Thanks you guys for the thoughts and prayers. My Dad came through surgery without a hitch. He is home now recouperating. I've been able to stay home from work tonight to help my Mom, but I have to go back to work on Saturday night. My son will stay with them then.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay - I have caught an illness from you guys. I am curently on the look out for an inexpensive spindle so I can learn how to spin that roving I bought last year. You guys seem to have so much fun with it - I just have to try it! If this is very contagious I'll have to move out to the country and get me a couple of fiber animals so I can follow in you guys' footsteps.


Psst......don't tell my son but I'm already considering getting an Angora bunny.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Welcome, Ezekiel's Garde!

For all the Lona's here, my real name is LaNel. Talk about being mispronounced all my life! It does NOT rhyme with "flannel". When I was in college, I went to the main offices and the lady there asked me how to spell my name. I spelled it out for her, then she looked at me and said, "Are you SURE?" <rolling eyes> It's not actually French, but it rhymes with "Michelle".


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, Amy. I homeschool, too. Your handle is familiar to me--do I know you from somewhere? Or am I just losing my mind? 

Tryskal, good news about your dad. Glad to hear it.

Nellie, when I saw your name, I got the pronunciation correct in my head before I read on. Not hard, people. :-D


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> Nellie, when I saw your name, I got the pronunciation correct in my head before I read on. Not hard, people. :-D



I got it too!


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!! 

Weever, you know me from another forum you frequent (homeschool-related).  Just add an N at the end of my username. I ran out of characters and only noticed it right after I hit submit - go figure!!! Oh, and that forum's group on Ravelry, I think... You're not losing your mind any more than I, though I didn't realize who you were until you said something and I noticed your blog addy.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Not able to be up much these days. Besides my ole stuff I now have vertigo, when I'm not spinning my balance is off. Seems I'm deterioreating more. Prayers welcome.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

shepmom, I dealt with vertigo several years back. It was very difficult to do anything! Remind me what's happening with you and what is causing this (if you know). Prayed just now for you.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ezekiel's Garde--that's it! Silly me. Welcome to HT!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I know I'm going to be sorry I asked this. Is it hard to learn to spin yarn with a drop spindle? I don't have the room for a wheel and I get the idea I may be doing all the cleaning and processing of this fleece myself when the time comes!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Ezekiel's Garde said:


> ...<snip> Just add an N at the end of my username. I ran out of characters and only noticed it right after I hit submit - go figure!!! ...<snip>


That's the very same reason I ended up with this wacky user name LOL!

I am bluebellls on ravelry.

Welcome E.G.!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ninn said:


> I know I'm going to be sorry I asked this. Is it hard to learn to spin yarn with a drop spindle? I don't have the room for a wheel and I get the idea I may be doing all the cleaning and processing of this fleece myself when the time comes!!


Hehehehe! Nope it isn't difficult if you are willing to work on it and practice. Go to the top of the forum and find the Spinning 101 thread. You may find that helpful. We have helped lots of people learn to spin with a drop spindle.


Ezekiel's Garde Welcome to the Fold! We are here for you in any way we an help out.

Shepsmom so sorry you are having a hard time with your health. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

Welcome new people, we will help you become spinning addicts, and my thoughts go out to you all who need them. Not being well stinks. 

To further my fiber addiction, last week I bought 3 more Romney fleeces from my source in NorCal. Unfortunately I learned the flock owner has been breeding her Romneys with hair sheep so they will shed and not have to be sheared. She has about 12 purebred Romney's left, and my friend chose the best 3 fleeces for me. These are range sheep and are not fed hay, so there is no VM in their wool at all. I wash it in a lingerie bag and spin from the lock. 

I have so much fiber now I'm misplacing it or losing track of it, so I must put the brakes on the acquiring. I'm just having so much fun with longer wool! 

And Liese sent me a real nice Jacob fleece, and it is so soft and fine I was surprised by it. Haven't gotten around to playing with it yet.

I sent a big huge amount of wool and fiber to a processor, and their wait time is 3 months! Ack! Waiting is horrible! But I am tired of hand blending and carding it all. It leaves me no time to actually spin.

I hope you All get some good fiber arts time in this month, and have fun! Summer is the time to be messy and dye things outside and do all kinds of things with fiber. Yay!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Welcome to the newbies. This place is friendly, helpful, and ENABLING. Ninn, spindling is a lot of fun and so portable. People did if for centuries before the spinning wheel was invented. There are lots of videos on-line now to get you started if you don't have someone close at hand to show you. WIHH, I agree with you about this group. I hadn't spun in 20 years and wandered over when it first started. Next thing I knew I was dusting off my wheel and now four more wheels and lots of fleeces later, the addiction has really hit hard


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, now we're getting serious. My landlord gave me a sheep today!!! How much yarn can I expect to spin out of one fleece? He'll continue to give me fleeces from the rest, as well as the alpaca. How much yarn do you suppose the fleece from one fat, bullheaded babydoll/soy sheep cross will make? 

BTW-I'm telling Mark I want a drop spindle as an anniversary present. He'll just look at me funny and tell me to order whatever and tell myself it's from him. I just love the looks on his face when I learn something new. However, he did draw the line at more than 4 chickens and he is trying to say I can't have a goat. My sheep will be lonely without a goat (or another sheep.................).


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Ninn said:


> I know I'm going to be sorry I asked this. Is it hard to learn to spin yarn with a drop spindle? I don't have the room for a wheel and I get the idea I may be doing all the cleaning and processing of this fleece myself when the time comes!!


Ninn,
Have you thought about making a Navajo spindle. That is what I teach people to spin on. Other than a few kids, (I do alot of school and museum programs for kids) I have never had anyone who did not catch on quickly using on.

I did a kid's camp today, had 30 kids, 3rd and 5th graders, and at least 25 of them left with spun yarn. They were in my area for less than an hour.

Just another option for you to consider.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats on the acquisition of fiber-on-the-hoof! You are right. He/she will be lonely without a friend. 

Congrats, also, on a dh who says "get what you want"...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Grams~I looked up a Navajo Spindle. I think I could learn that! Now I just have to find a local teacher-I do better when it's hands on learning, which I have learned the hard way.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

weever said:


> shepmom, I dealt with vertigo several years back. It was very difficult to do anything! Remind me what's happening with you and what is causing this (if you know). Prayed just now for you.



Thank you all for thoughts and prayers. I am able to be up a bit more. The worst is getting out of bed, everything whirls. I'm handling the balance issues pretty well. I'm dying to crochet and just can't ....as my body uses my upper half to counter or balance lower muscles.

Weever, this has something to do with the injuries sustained in car accident in 2001. I have lumbopelvic/sacral dysfunction and a bad right hip(arthroscope in 12/2005) made the muscle battles worse. A week ago I put heat to the hamstrings then back. That's when the vertigo began. I tried to raise up from the heating pad and went into spiinning. This has now continued. Initially it helped to turn left but now that doesn't help. I stop spinning once I'm upright, but equilibrium is off. Move real slow helps. Had Meniere's diagnosed many years ago but this is different. Just about constant ringing in head. Still telling myself maybe my body is trying to re-balance right/left??? CT head was normal.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

We had a bit of excitement here last night. We were sandwiched between two tornadoes, the closest one just a few miles away. The sky looked scary so I had to force Mom into my scary basement. She did not want to go, but I had no choice. Luckily, we just got rain, no hail or even high winds.

I've been playing with the peg loom again, finished another capelet with handspun wool. I also bought some cotton fleece yarn from the Sheep Shed, to make summer-weight capelets with. Still working on those. 

I also received an antique spinning wheel from some friends of mine. They wanted to see it in the hands of someone who could actually use it. It spins beautifully. 

I almost posted this without pictures. I know better though!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Annie, that sounds like scary weather. We have that here too often enough. At least you have a basement to run to. So do I, but a lot of people dont. That is when I would be scared!

That is a beautiful wheel. I also LOVE reading your blog. It is in my Top 10, 

Anyone here who doesn't read Annie's blog, check it out.(she has more pics of the wheel over there too...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie I'm happy to hear you didn't get hit by those storms. I bet it was scary. How did your mom do, even though she didn't want to go? 

Beautiful caplet, I love the color.

That wheel is absolutely gorgeous. Do you know anything about it? The history?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

WOOHOO! That travelghan is finally done! I took it into Binghamton yesterday to drop off, and it will travel to the benefit today. Wendy will let me know who wins it or if it didn't even get bid on. (if it didn't, I told her to gift it to the man the benefit is for) 

Now I can start hunting for patterns for my fair entries! I haven't entered anything since high school, but I think now is the time to get my work out there. One way to draw business is for the zillions of people at the fair to see my work, right? I'm doing another travelghan, a round ripple afghan and a baby dress ensemble with matching diaper cover. The dress is ready to assemble the yoke and put the skirt on already. The travelghan is waiting, and I'm starting the round ripple today. I might also enter a purse I designed myself recently, if I can get the lining and zipper to work right.

Keep your fingers crossed, I'm tracking down that ever elusive sheep shearer this weekend, too! I want that wool! I've been cleaning and rearranging my office to make room to store the fleeces on the shelf under the snake tank............lol! Only thing left to put back in here is my sewing machine, which is out being repaired, finally. Then, it's on the hunt for a navajo spindle or drop spindle to learn to spin with. If I can get good at it, I'll have fiber related work to do all winter long!

Not fiber related, but shopping for sheep pen panels this weekend and looking for a ewe for my ram. Wanna have Ramsey in his own pen by the end of the week. Haunting freecycle for old metal sheds, too! Don't want him to get rained on. All it does here is rain!!!!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is the arrowhead lace headband that I am knitting using the rainbow sherbert yarn that I made...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls. I found a freecycle post today offering several large trash bags full of uncleaned fleeces! If I get them, I am going to HAVE to learn to spin just to get them moved out of the house.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Ninn. Ny Cowgirl that looks great! What stich is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it is just the arrowhead stitch...
Here is the link for the pattern....

http://persnicketyknitter.blogspot.com/2006/06/free-arrowhead-lace-headband-pattern.html


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just got a free alpaca fleece, from a lady that MissMenagerie sold a goat to! She cut it off herself, and it's the first shearing for that alpaca. A pretty tan color. I noticed a lot of 2nd cuts in it, though. That ought to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Annie, what a lovely wrap! I think beads, definitely.  I was thinking of you this week, actually ... my dad's been formally diganosed with Mild Cognitive Impairment ... and has enough of the risks to make progression to full Alzheimer's a real possibility. God grant us the strength to cope with whatever comes ... he is doing well at the moment, thankfully, but we know how this can shift. Your care of your mom is an inspiration to me - I may be in your shoes one of these days. So, thanks. 

NYCowgirl - that is AWESOME spinning and knitting! what great bright colours.  

Ninn, yippee on having a sheepie of your own! And he definitely needs a buddy - wohoo! Sheep for Ninn!

And Nellie - alapaca fleece, how awesome! I have a bit of llama here, and some alpaca that my family got me for a christmas present. It's got 'flyaway' tendencies that make it a challenge to spin - I read somewhere to spray it with conditioner while working with it, I'll have to try that when I get back to it.

At my house, my son and I finished the repairs to one of the pasture fencelines so we could get the sheep onto new grass - which is good, we're in a drought here, and they very much needed to get OFF what they were eating and onto new lush stuff! Then, inside resting my sunburned legs and basking in the joy of having finished a fencing job, I got the loom warped for a 'skinless sheepskin' ... probably a saddlepad, some horses need thicker pads, and what could be better than real wool?  I have a horse riding neighbour who's volunteered to test it out. The idea is to take regular wool (pencil rovings I bought from the mill) and do a few rows in plain weave, then take lengths of raw wool locks and loop them around every 3rd warp thread kind of like making thrums in mitts, then do more plain weave. You end up with tufts of raw wool sticking up from a knitted base fabric. I've done test pieces so far, and now I'm onto the full sized thing. Here's hoping it works - I've done 3 rows of fleece so far, and it sure looks like an awesome way to use up raw wool that maybe isn't great for spinning. I am thinking it'd be a great way to make floor rugs too! It's big and fluffy, and uses a lot of wool, but since I have sheep (and friends with sheep who give me fleece!) this is worth a shot!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for your kind words, Gone a milkin and WIHH. 
Marchwind, it was a challenge to keep her from going back up the stairs. There was water in the rest of the basement, so we just stood there at the bottom of the stairs. I hadn't shut the door behind me, and I didn't have a flashlight, (couldn't carry it and deal with Mom at the same time) but I couldn't leave her down there alone either. I can see that I need to be better prepared, and bring the flashlight, blankets etc down there at the "watch" stage rather than wait for the "warning" stage. 
NY Cowgirl, love the headband! 

Wishing you luck, Ninn!

Frazzle, I'm sorry about your Dad's diagnosis. Did they start him on Aricept or anything?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Annie how about a head lamp? You would have the light where you needed it and you would have your hands free. My son gave me one for Christmas one year for doing chores in the dark winter months. It has come in handy many other times too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

~NY_Cowgirl~ said:


> I think it is just the arrowhead stitch...
> Here is the link for the pattern....
> 
> http://persnicketyknitter.blogspot.com/2006/06/free-arrowhead-lace-headband-pattern.html


Thanks! I really like that one.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

No prob.... I just finshed it so I am going to block it and then wear!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Annie, for Dad there's no drugs yet - he's still in early investigations. I expect the first priorities will be dealing with the hypertension etc. It is a wakeup call for me - I am always "busy doing something" and don't have time for him ... time to make time. Life is short for all of us, really, and the present is all we've truly got for sure! Embrace it, and live each moment well - then there are no regrets!  I'm workin' on that, anyhow. 

I did a bunch more weaving on the 'skinless sheepskin' today - it looks ... very fluffy, actually. I'm really curious to see what it ends up looking like once it's been washed, but there's quite a few more inches to weave before we get to that stage!

My son has been getting the motorhome ready for my trip to fibre week in Olds - the 29th and 30th I'll be at Olds College checking out all the cool stuff and taking a class on 'energized singles'. It should be interesting!

I have worked hard today (my son's Father's Day gift for DH was a week's worth of meals which he will prepare - DH does all the meal prep here, so today The Boy and I did all the food prep), and now it's time to go knit. Ahh, wool.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finished my first ever pair of socks on a circular sock knitting machine. My dh is the expert, and he patiently talked me through a pair. It took about an hour and a half (with all the questions).

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc261/compostmaker/DSCF0629.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc261/compostmaker/DSCF0630.jpg
http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc261/compostmaker/DSCF0631.jpg

Sure wish I knew how to add photos in without using a link...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

wait, there is a sock knitting loom? why do i not know about this? i can't knit to save my life, but i have a great collection of looms and love them! i NEED this!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Boy, can anyone help me out? So often I want to post photos, and can't figure it out. I can't seem to post photos at ravelry, either, though I do just fine at etsy. 

Blah.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Circular sock knitting machine (CSM for short). Here is everything I've ever blogged about socks: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/search/label/Socks


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Trying again...mods, feel free to delete all my silliness:








[/IMG]


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - that's really neat.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Weever that is so cool! Ny Cowgirl enjoy your headband.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for these wonderful pictures. I'm living vicariously through you all - my arm's still in a splint so I'm not back to knitting yet - so keep them coming! Frazzlehead, I'd love to see pics of your fluffy skinless sheepskin when you're done - that sounds really interesting and creative. I have some wool that I wasn't going to use for yarn, but I could do pads or a rug with it, I guess.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Weever, cool sock machine. I have drooled over them.
Was able to crochet 30 minutes yesterday. woohoo


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YAY :bouncy: Weever you did it. Great pictures. Does the machine also knit the heel? I though that part had to be hand knit. Interesting.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, what's with the forks hanging from the sock? I am so going looking for one of those on ebay.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh wow, am I scared. Even on ebay, that thing is nearly a grand!!! WAAYYY outta my league. Sure does look like fun, though!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL, Ninn, I should have warned you. We've not spent even half of that--but we are not afraid of dirty machines that need TLC, and we've been willing to wait. (And maybe we've been a bit lucky). Do NOT buy one on ebay. They are usually cobbled together parts from different machines and you will not be happy.

The forks are just that--forks (silver only--not stainless--silver bends better) and are attached to weights. They are special weights used for the heels and toes only, which are knit on the machine--decrease stitches and then increase stitches. The only thing done by hand is closing the toe of the sock with a kitchener stitch. Well, and raising the sheep, hand-dyeing the millspun yarn, etc.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey Weever, don't you and your husband (and the rest of the family, for that matter) want to come to Mn for a vacation and have one of your vacation activities be teaching me how to use my CSM?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sure! I have 49 children, and all of them are teenage boys. We'll eat you out of house and home...

Just kidding. It's really, really hard to get away from the farm. We have many different crops/animals, and it seems like if it isn't one thing, it's six others. Having said that, there is nothing we'd like more than to take a vacation and spread the CSM love. My dh is pretty good at fixing them (all that practice from fixing farm machinery) and he's not half-bad at turning a new handle on a wood lathe, either. He loves to teach others and is very patient, even with me. :-D

There must be people close to you who crank. Want me to ask on the CSM email list?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Actually, I found out that there is a group that has monthly meetings in Minnesota. But, like you, trying to get away from the farm/Mom is difficult. Eventually I'll make it to one of their meetings. 

I just thought I'd throw the invite out there, just in case.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks like everyone is busy. Also thanks for sharing pics of your projects! I made a couple of dressy flower scaves for my niece and a couple of little purses to match this weekend and I am in the process of making a kerchief out of cotton yarn for her to wear in her hair. Sewing has been taking up my time lately so thought I better crochet a little for a change. I have some wool sitting here that wants to be made into something but don't know what to do with it yet.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I just ordered some handspun cotton (as a birthday gift for myself) from this etsy shop.  Her prices seemed VERY reasonable for a handspun yarn, and since I've never worked with anything other than commercial cotton, I wanted to branch out. What do you think I should make with a handspun cotton? No knitting skills here...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> I just ordered some handspun cotton (as a birthday gift for myself) from this etsy shop.  Her prices seemed VERY reasonable for a handspun yarn, and since I've never worked with anything other than commercial cotton, I wanted to branch out. What do you think I should make with a handspun cotton? No knitting skills here...


What about a dishcloth? I think they are easy to do, Im not to sure though because they are still on my "to do list". 

On another note my ladybug should be here today. I can't wait to learn to spin!:sing:


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Weever, how many yards and what weight is the yarn? It would make a nice summer wrap woven on a peg loom. Just trying to spread my peg loom addiction!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Dreamy, you are getting a wheel? and its coming today? Congratulations! 

I am still in the longing and wishing stage...one day I will have a wheel.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

just peeking my head in.

I haven't had time to read the forum, much less post. All my time nowadays is spent at recruitparents.com forum. It's a forum for folks with sons, et al in recruit training for the Marine Corps.

Hope all are doing well. Gearing up for our 5th Annual Homesteading Weekend this weekend.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! I have been sitting here reading forever! I love reading about the homespun, fleece, spinning, knitting... wow
I just get all jittery inside reading about it. 
Now I have to go knit! :help:
Lovely pictures, all of them! 
I need sheep and a spinning wheel... but this place is keeping me so busy I am so not sure I can fit it in. 
I will keep reading everything from ya'll! Keep talking! I love it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Oh Dreamy, you are getting a wheel? and its coming today? Congratulations!
> 
> I am still in the longing and wishing stage...one day I will have a wheel.


Thank you! It did come today. I have to find time to sit down with her and learn. I hope she is patient.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo Dreamy! Have fun and make sure you post pictures of your wheel and anything you produce.

We are here for you if you need help.

MamaJ I don't think you should have any fear that we will stop talking. That is one of our strong suits :goodjob:


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Today is the potluck for our weekly knit and chat bible study group. We break for the summer. I'm really going to miss those women. 

The last few meetings, I even took my wheel along so I could finish enough wool for my granddaughter's multicoloured sweater. I got the last skein done just before I broke my foot in a laundry accident.

So now I have to knit alone .


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw sheepish, I am sorry to hear about your foot! A "laundry accident?!" Do you have a cast on it? 
At least you can still knit. 

Does anybody else feel a bit silly when they are knitting wool sweaters through 100* weather? I am working on a vest and it just seems ironic to be sweltering and knitting for the cold winter that seems so far away.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't feel silly, I just feel like I'm running late. 10 travelghans to make by Christmas doesn't leave me much time for the custom work!


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

My laundry accident happened when I was on a small stand hanging jeans on the line. The line broke and I lost my balance and rolled onto the ground. I twisted my right knee and ankle. 

I went to emerg and was told that the X-ray looked fine. 2 days later, the radiologist's office called and said don't walk on that foot until you talk to your GP. She said that I have a possible fracture and need to wear either a boot cast or tensor bandage for a few weeks. The boot cast was murder on the knee, so I just have a tensor bandage.

It does seem ridiculous knitting a wool sweater in this heat, but at least it is only 6 inches wide right now. I am not looking forward to having the whole thing on my lap.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whew. Gone for training for work. Back home now.

Annie (and others), I have 600 yards of 2ply handspun fingering weight cotton. She suggests a size 3 needle or F hook (and since I'm only a crocheter, I'll be reaching for the hook). I always do dishcloths out of sugar and cream or peaches and cream cotton. I would like to do something special out of this. It's lovely!

If I have time later tonight, I'll browse the patterns at ravelry and crochetville (or whatever it is--I'm sure I won't remember my usernam after all this time).


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

weever, you can still browse just can't post.
Ideas... tank top, design as a short top so if you run out...smile
Open weave kitchen window topper


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How about a lovely shawl for when autumn rolls around and you want to sit out on the porch and watch the sun set?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> WooHoo Dreamy! Have fun and make sure you post pictures of your wheel and anything you produce.
> 
> We are here for you if you need help.:


Thanks! You are all such a big help. 

Sorry to hear about your foot sheepish, I hope you feel better soon.

Weever that yarn sounds wonderful, please be sure to post pics when your done. :cowboy:


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, you guys, can I whine for a bit?? I'm sick AGAIN. Virus, 2ndary infection in my lungs. My ND can't find an antibiotic for me, I'm allergic to everything they use for respiratory stuff. He said I need LOTS of rest, so I am at my parent's house through the weekend, at least. 

I want to plant flowers in my new flower bed. WAAAAAAAA I want to go out in the sunshine and weed in my garden and plant lettuce. WAAAAAAAAA I want to be healthy for longer than two weeks!!!! WAAAAAAAAAA I'm so sick of being sick. 

The good news: I was reading the fine print on my supplements (I must be bored), and realized two of them had stuff I'm allergic to in them. I was wondering why all the allergy symptoms were coming back. 

I miss my kids, I miss our dog. Dh hasn't even called me to see how I'm doing, I've been here since Weds. *sigh*

I do have my knitting. I'm feeling up to working on it today.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't want to whine. I want to let out a frustrated howl. 

Just as my right arm was feeling better and getting stronger, I went and fell and broke my left wrist. AAAARRRRRRGGHHH!!!


  :flame: :grit: :grit: :grit: :stars: :help:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I feel better now. Sigh.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh no! Nellie and Ajaxlucy both! That's really not any fun at all. :S

You have my sympathy and long-distance good wishes, for what it's worth. 

<hugs> to you both!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy cow, ajaxlucy! That is just not fair at all, is it?

Nellie, you just have to take care of yourself right now. Your DH sounds like mine.  Hopefully he is just super busy trying to fill your shoes! 
At least you have your knitting, 'enforced' though it is.

Dreamy, how is it going with your new wheel?

I have put aside this vest I am trying to knit for a little bit. It is just too hot and I am too distracted to focus on the decreases. Instead I started another pair of socks. I cant help it though, socks just make me happy. (?)

It's a good thing June is almost over, this FAC thread is getting pretty loooong.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, AL. I'm so sorry!! For a crafter, that's got to be the most frustrating thing ever, the loss of your hands, even if only temporarily. Hope you heal fast!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the illness/accidents. Stinky, that's what it is...especially in summer when there's so much fun to be had.

I'm sitting here crocheting mini washcloths for the phat fiber box in July. Submissions to the phat fiber box in July are supposed to be non-wool. What's a sheep farmer to do with that, I ask you? (BTW, if you want to learn more about phatfiber, go to phatfiber.blogspot.com.)

The heat and humidity have finally broken. Now it's just kinda hot, instead of insanely hot and muggy. DH is doing some serious tractor time--cultivating all the time. We're switching over to organic, so weed control now equals tractor time. And lots of it... I'm a tractor widow. 

We're opening our little farm shop next Saturday, July 4. If any of you are in the West Michigan area on the 4th and want to see sock knitting on a csm or just come by and visit, pm me for the address.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Healing thoughts to both Nellie and AjaxLucy, yikes you two take are of yourselves.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Dreamy, how is it going with your new wheel]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

AJ, oh my word, you poor dear!! Hey, "A Good Year" is a good movie, it got me entertained for a bit. 

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes.  

Dh did call. He said he'd been too busy. We have three steers pastured at someone else's house, with the deal that we fix their fence. They've broken through the fence several times, dh didn't take me seriously when I said it needed hot wire around it. So he's fixing fence. Dd said the sheep shearer came and I bet my three little jacobs are feeling much better.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I finally found a shearer for my sheep! All 5 sheep, and the alpaca are getting sheared this week. I asked the young man what he planned to do with the fleeces, and he was going to throw them away! So, I put in a claim for them right quick, and he's going to pack them up for me! He's donating his services because the flock is so small and they are so uncomfortable. So, I'll be taking him over lunch and a cold 6 pack on the day of work. It's the least we can do! After which, my little sheep will be very happy and much less stressed when they breathe. 

BTW- I'm considering buying the whole flock from my landlord after what I saw today. It was 96 degrees out and not one of those stock tanks or water buckets had any water in them! He thinks they only need to be watered every few days! He also has not finished their run-in, so aside from one old metal shed that is falling down, they have no place to get out of the sun. I'm NOT happy about this. The run in should have been done last week. If he'd needed help, he should have asked. I'm not so old that I can't swing a hammer yet!! I'll be going over this week and finish it up. I looked-it will take me about an hour! Most of that will be spent moving stuff out of the way and putting up the crossboards on the inside of the posts. I have GOT to teach this man about putting boards on the outside of posts when you have livestock who think they are houdini! Even I know better than this!

I've been looking at drop spindles and navajo spindles online all week. Which is easier to learn? I want to be able to spin all that wool after it's cleaned and processed. I refuse to try to learn to knit again, but spinning might be ok. I like things that are relaxing, not things that make me sorry I gave up alcohol! 

What kind of rates should I expect to pay if I have the wool professionally processed? I'm going to try to clean it at home, but I don't have carders yet. Was thinking of trying just 2 cat brushes!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We pay something between $6-7 per pound (raw) to have it cleaned and carded into roving. You'll lose nearly 50% of the weight to dirt, lanolin, etc. (Skirt it well, and you'll be ahead in the long run in so many ways.) So $12-14 per pound, finished. Unless you want them to make yarn or dye it, and then it's more. 'Tis an expensive hobby...

No water? How awful.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

what is skirting the wool? I expect I will probably lose a great deal more than half the weight to dirt. Those sheep are downright filthy!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If the wool is really filthy, you might try washing some yourself just to see what happens. Yes, it needs carding to be spun, but you can use it for pillow stuffings and such without too much prep. The killer for processing isn't dirt so much as VM (bits of hay and such) - dirt kinda dissolves off in the wash, but the vm sticks and you have to comb it out. 

Here's what I'd do: take a couple fistfuls (big ones) of the shorn fleece and wash it (we have instructions here, I'm sure - soak in hot hot hot soapy water, do not swish, do not agitate, remove when water cools, refill container (rubbermaid bins work great) with hot water again, soak again, repeat until water runs clear or mostly clear). See how it looks once washed. 

Sending it out for prep is definitely the easiest, but it's expensive (shipping costs on top of the processing, don't forget, unless there's a mill you can drive to), but doing it yourself isn't so bad. Carders will cost you less than getting all of it processed, but you'll have all the work to do so it kinda depends how you feel about carding. 

And wow, no water? You can water sheep every few days, sure ... if the tanks will still have water in them by then or if they have snow to eat! We rigged up tank refillers so we can water less often - big plastic barrels with a hose outlet on the bottom that goes to a float valve on the water trough. With that, you fill the big barrel and it refills the trough ... good for several days even in hot dry weather. While you're out being constructive maybe you can build one of those too.  Good for you for taking care of the critters!

Oh, and skirting is removing the really truly gross bits of fleece - the stuff that's more manure than wool, the second cuts, that kine of thing. Best done outside.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you! That refill system sounds like something on the order of a large toilet tank? Could I build that with a 50 gallon plastic drum and a float system like the toilet uses? Cuz there is just no way that I am leaving all those animals over there with no water for days at a time. I go over every day to feed and water my sheep, but half the time I can't find the hose and I am carrying water over with me! (turns out a neighbor had borrowed it to fill his pool and had neglected to return it yet. still no excuse.) My next step is going to be finding a setup that will keep their water from freezing in the winter time. There are just too many animals all in one pen for me to manage. They are not all mine, but I can't just take care of mine and leave the rest to suffer. Since the landlord is paying for all the materials and such, the least I can do is make sure it all works in the best way for the critters.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

We (or rather the shearer, with our help) just finished shearing our sheep and I now have a new black and a grey fleece to work with. I would like to wash them right away, but we have a rainy week forecast and I don't want to have them sitting damp for a long time. I hate to wait that long, but then I still have a sweater to finish and I only have about 1/6 of the body done so far.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have my first me sock down to needing to do the kitchner stitch on the toe. So soon I may have a photo of it. Then I'll need to start the 2nd one, which I figure should be easier.

Then Saturday, I felt I needed a treat. So, a drove my 20 miles out of the way, to the Yarn shop, the nice one (not walmart stuff, or hobby lobby, etc).

I gave myself a $20 limit. Well, with tax it was $24.00. 2 skeins of Daffodil yarn. It is daffodil yellow through a spring green to my favorite cyan/turqoise blue. So, it has the blue and yellow of my favorite colors. Now - is it okay to knit on two different socks at once, or bettter to make that 2nd sock (discipline) and then to the new 'toy'.

Angie


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Hi all,

Good news...I am able to Sit(still modified) and crochet again. Still having problems with my head(dizzy, balance) but not nearly as bad. Working on finishing a large granny stitch afghan for family room, one started for living room, decorative scarecrow (doll) pattern working on this on/off. 
Hubby brought me home a puppy. He's an Australian Cattle Dog-Blue Heeler. 6 weeks. Full of catankerous spunk. Named him Sam. Thinks the afghan I'm working on is a teething chewie. I'll try and get some pics of him and load to my Flickr site.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better soon! Glad to see you can at least crochet while you recover.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Angie and WIHH, both on the 2nd sock. 

Angie, congrats on your expensive sock yarn, it sounds beautiful! I personally am (mostly) disciplined about that 2nd sock. I would probably use that new yarn as impetus to finish the project I am on. But that is just ME, and I even make MYSELF sick sometimes,  LOL. Do you have a pattern picked for the new yarn yet?

WIHH, that last loop on the sock- it is supposed to go into its slot next to the one before it. (the 2nd to the last loop). When you are doing the 2nd from the last loop, watch where that one falls in and when you have the last one left on the needle, you push the point of the needle INTO the sock at that place. Then you pull the 'weaving yarn' all the way into the sock and turn the sock inside out. Then when you tighten up the yarn and weave in the end the loop just disappears. If you end up with a little bump there, it means you probably got it in a slightly wrong spot. But it really isn't that noticable and once you wear and wash them it smooths itself out.

I am excited to see all these new socks and hear about what patterns you all used. 

shepmom, congrats on the new Blue Heeler puppy. Sam will surely keep you busy and speed your healing up. Puppies are such an adorable nuisance. Pictures! We have a Heeler, she is red. I treasure the puppy pics from before her ears stood up. 

Ninn, you are just jumping into sheep with both feet! Wow. I think you are going to need a wheel.  Surely you can find room for one in your home...

I have been knitting socks from 'Vintage Redheart' that my mom got me at a yardsale. It is a pretty cranberry color, though it is acryllic. The skein said it was 79 cents new, that must have been awhile ago! 

Everybody try to be careful. & heal up. & take care of yourselves! & post more pictures!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I may just need a wheel eventually. We'll see how I do with a spindle first. There is only so much even my good natured hubby will put up with, and another project that takes up the whole living room will sorely test his patience!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Ladies, I had to come in here and scream. Just called my landlord so I could go over and pace off the new pen for him. He's out of town, and NOBODY has been covering the animal care! I go over every day to feed and water, but I'm the only one. Did he just assume that I would care for his along with mine? I usually do anyway, but it would be nice if he had asked me, first. What if I had been going away for the weekend? Was he going to just leave them there with no water? 

I'll be making twice daily trips from now on, and somebody had better give me a key to the feed shed. I'm not tolerating this at all!!! Thank goodness I found someone to come and shear them this week, because my landlord is not going to be home at all!!! They would have all died from heat and dehydration. Well, maybe not. The kids do play with them and try to feed them. I'm going to have to set a schedule and start taking care of all the animals each morning so that I can be sure it's done. I'm up plenty early enough, I can do it. 

I'm just so darned mad right now I could spit! How can you go away for several days and not hire someone to oversee your livestock? That's like leaving a child home alone! I just don't understand it. Maybe I'm right to ask him to sell me the whole flock. Then I can move them into my own pens and be sure they are properly cared for. This really hurt me and I'm not sure I understand why, yet. Other than the obvious. They are not my sheep, yet I feel like someone deliberately hurt something that was mine. I'm very angry!!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ninn said:


> Ladies, I had to come in here and scream. Just called my landlord so I could go over and pace off the new pen for him. He's out of town, and NOBODY has been covering the animal care! I go over every day to feed and water, but I'm the only one. Did he just assume that I would care for his along with mine? I usually do anyway, but it would be nice if he had asked me, first. What if I had been going away for the weekend? Was he going to just leave them there with no water?
> 
> I'll be making twice daily trips from now on, and somebody had better give me a key to the feed shed. I'm not tolerating this at all!!! Thank goodness I found someone to come and shear them this week, because my landlord is not going to be home at all!!! They would have all died from heat and dehydration. Well, maybe not. The kids do play with them and try to feed them. I'm going to have to set a schedule and start taking care of all the animals each morning so that I can be sure it's done. I'm up plenty early enough, I can do it.
> 
> I'm just so darned mad right now I could spit! How can you go away for several days and not hire someone to oversee your livestock? That's like leaving a child home alone! I just don't understand it. Maybe I'm right to ask him to sell me the whole flock. Then I can move them into my own pens and be sure they are properly cared for. This really hurt me and I'm not sure I understand why, yet. Other than the obvious. They are not my sheep, yet I feel like someone deliberately hurt something that was mine. I'm very angry!!!



Im sorry Ninn, that really is irresponsible:flame:. I hope something good comes out of this.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Ninn, how frustrating for you. Our set up is such that in summer, when they are out on pasture, or in winter if we put out enough hay in advance, we *can* leave them for several days at a time ... but we load up on water before we go and have someone check every other day if possible. The dogs take care of everything else.  Your landlord just doesn't have the infrastructure in place to do that, but honestly, it doesn't take much!

For your watering system, PM me if you need more details - but yes, a 55 gal plastic drum with a hole drilled at the bottom for a hose outlet (you can buy kits for this - I'd recommend one, it's a bit of a pain to do without the proper parts), and for the water tank, there are special floats you can get - they are under $20 here. It's like the toilet tank ones, same idea, but meant to fit on the side of the tank. That way you can have a lot more water out there, and you don't have to go as often. The other thing would simply be to have larger tanks, or more of them - those same 55 gallon drums sawn in half (or a bit lower, depending on the height of the sheep) make fine water containers. If you put out plenty of water, it doesn't have to be fresh every single day - best if it is, but not the end of the earth if it isn't. 

So excited to hear about the socks! I like socks, I really do, but I have to TRY to like them. I can get awesome machine knit ones from the local wool mill for $10, and I just can't bring myself to spend my knitting time on socks when I like theirs so much. I tend to focus on stuff I can't get easily otherwise - neat purses, or shawls or sweaters. My current favourite project is a blanket that's knit in strips, each strip in several different patterns and colours, so when it's finally pieced together it looks like you sewed up a bunch of little squares (when in fact, the only seams are between the strips). It's a great pattern for using up bits of different kinds of wool, too.

Ok, I'm off to do some more surfing, then I have my spinning class in the morning!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you know that some people think spinning class takes place on a stationary bike? What is wrong with them?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh Ninn I'm laughing so hard I have tears in my eyes! Have a great day!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Here's Sam. Finally managed to get him, me and camera out the door.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/sets/72157620774089382/


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

shepmom, he is adorable. Beautifully marked too. Looks like you have your hands full with puppy training.


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Awwwww he is sooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Trouble with a capital T is right. That pup is non-stop energy tween his napping moments. He's more challenging than GSD pups and Schanuzer for surrre! I have a thread started on ACDs in the Pet forum.

He was free with a purchase of large roll of hay. lol Actually, the fellow wanted to give us two. His female ACD had 8. Not 100% who the dad is might be...? neighboring ACD male or a nearby beagle. His markings are strongly ACD.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The FAC for July is up. Please post there, here's the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3892603#post3892603


----------

